

Ask HN: Is it legal to send iPods with music internationally? - appplemac

I've got a weird idea of exchanging music by sending iPods to strangers via postal mail. My lawyer is currently looking into all the regulations, but I would like to know your opinion: is it legal to do that in your country?
======
bdfh42
Interesting question. If you were sending a single pre-filled iPod to a mate
in another country then you would not care one way or another.

So - I suspect your question is rather broader than that.

Care to share?

~~~
appplemac
The question is: even if sending music (purchased by you) to a mate is legal,
doing the same thing, but for a stranger, could be illegal. Like in Germany,
where you are allowed to share copyright-protected content with only 7 close
people.

Also, if any musical content appears to be pirated (you can expect
everything), what implicates from it?

